# Apartments and Tarantulas



## nslay (Dec 21, 2013)

I think this is the right forum for this question ...

I would very much like to have a tarantula. I even initially bought a Chilean Rose with a setup only to find that I cannot actually own this type of pet (and had to return it  ... I kept the setup though). but I noticed that apartments (at least in this area) are inexplicably against tenants having these types of pets. My apartment complex has a list of pets you cannot have and this listed tarantulas (but not scorpions?).

What is your experience with apartments, pet policies, and tarantulas? How does one go about efficiently finding an apartment that _tolerates_ tarantulas? Anyone currently reside on a property (some of them are national) that allow tarantulas?

I hope to share the pleasure and experience of keeping a tarantula with you all in the near future (when I move somewhere else!).


----------



## paassatt (Dec 21, 2013)

I rent an apartment, and have 18 tarantulas. It's imperative you ask the staff at the leasing office what their policy on "caged pets" is. I was turned down by a couple complexes before I found the one I'm in now. When you find one, ask what their policy on tarantulas is. I know some people on here will tell you to just keep them a secret, but this is horrible advice, in my opinion. First of all, signing a contract with an apartment complex that tells you you are not allowed to have a certain pet, and then keeping that pet anyway and they find out, opens you up to possible eviction and loss of a security deposit and however many months of rent they'll charge you for breaking the lease. Secondly, what if they do pesticide sprayings at the apartments? Thirdly, honesty is always the best policy anyway. Constantly looking over your shoulder and hiding animals has to become very tiresome after a while. Why not look until you find a place the welcomes your spiders and not have to worry about it? They do exist, trust me. Just takes a bit of looking around, sometimes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Beary Strange (Dec 21, 2013)

It may have to do with the area you are in, but having lived in both Texas and California I've never come across one that forbade anything but cats and dogs (and much to my dismay, none of them ever enforce the no dogs policy ;/ ). Generally places that won't allow cats and dogs do allow "caged" or "aquarium" pets and most don't even require you to declare them. What I would do is look first for an apartment that allows cats and dogs, and then ask specifically about caged or aquarium pet policies like paassatt said. I wouldn't go into exactly what you have caged, just ask if it's allowed-or else you may get a "No" based solely on the rental manager's own prejudices as I once did when asking that, then getting asked what I had in it, and explained that I was planning on getting a snake- her reaction was "Ewww! No! No way!" but when I perused the restrictions, there was no restriction about snakes at all, or even specific cage pets, she was answering out of her own dislike of snakes. ;P


----------



## cmcghee358 (Dec 21, 2013)

azphyxiate said:


> It may have to do with the area you are in, but having lived in both Texas and California I've never come across one that forbade anything but cats and dogs (and much to my dismay, none of them ever enforce the no dogs policy ;/ ). Generally places that won't allow cats and dogs do allow "caged" or "aquarium" pets and most don't even require you to declare them. What I would do is look first for an apartment that allows cats and dogs, and then ask specifically about caged or aquarium pet policies like paassatt said. I wouldn't go into exactly what you have caged, just ask if it's allowed-or else you may get a "No" based solely on the rental manager's own prejudices as I once did when asking that, then getting asked what I had in it, and explained that I was planning on getting a snake- her reaction was "Ewww! No! No way!" but when I perused the restrictions, there was no restriction about snakes at all, or even specific cage pets, she was answering out of her own dislike of snakes. ;P


^This. If they allowed caged pets/terrarium/aquarium and they don't specifically restrict anything venomous I wouldn't ask specifically about tarantulas because of the prejudice listed above.


----------



## paassatt (Dec 21, 2013)

cmcghee358 said:


> ^This. If they allowed caged pets/terrarium/aquarium and they don't specifically restrict anything venomous I wouldn't ask specifically about tarantulas because of the prejudice listed above.


It's important to broach the subject of having tarantulas because of the possibility of them sending in people to do pesticide sprayings. If a particular complex doesn't, that's great...but wouldn't you like to know beforehand?


----------



## cmcghee358 (Dec 21, 2013)

That can be done by saying "Do you spray pesticides?"

Done dizzle.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## paassatt (Dec 21, 2013)

cmcghee358 said:


> That can be done by saying "Do you spray pesticides?"
> 
> Done dizzle.


Fair enough. I've given my opinion on the matter.


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Dec 21, 2013)

When I turned 18 I owned my first tarantula and I was on my own renting an apartment and to this day I'm still renting. Never came across an apartment complex that had an issue about tarantulas. Like paassatt said it is best to ask if they would have an issue about you owning tarantulas in cages. 


Jose


----------



## Aviara (Dec 21, 2013)

I live in a very open-minded apartment complex - I have kept all sorts of reptiles, birds including quail and parrots, inverts and other "caged" pets with no problems and the staff new they existed. Honesty is definitely the best policy. However, I do NOT recommend owning tarantulas or other inverts in an apartment. I lost almost my entire collection because other apartments near mine were treated. You cannot stop neighbors from flea treating or using "bug sprays", and even if you decline the apartment's pest control services your neighbors will not. All of these airborne pesticides can kill your collection and are out of your control. It's better to wait until you own your own property before owning these sensitive animals - I didn't and I (and my wallet) sure miss the 20+ tarantulas and scorpions that I've lost from pesticide exposure outside of my control.


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Dec 21, 2013)

Aviara said:


> I live in a very open-minded apartment complex - I have kept all sorts of reptiles, birds including quail and parrots, inverts and other "caged" pets with no problems and the staff new they existed. Honesty is definitely the best policy. However, I do NOT recommend owning tarantulas or other inverts in an apartment. I lost almost my entire collection because other apartments near mine were treated. You cannot stop neighbors from flea treating or using "bug sprays", and even if you decline the apartment's pest control services your neighbors will not. All of these airborne pesticides can kill your collection and are out of your control. It's better to wait until you own your own property before owning these sensitive animals - I didn't and I (and my wallet) sure miss the 20+ tarantulas and scorpions that I've lost from pesticide exposure outside of my control.


 I have owned hundreds of tarantulas at one time for a good amount of years and this has never happen to me. Not saying that it won't in the future but I or anyone can't be worrying about what if this could happen. I have had very expensive spiders flat out die for no apperant reason or at least it seem that way. 



Jose


----------



## edgeofthefreak (Dec 22, 2013)

I also live in an apartment building. Picked this one for the lack luster pet policy, and the near hermetically sealed doors they all have. There's a marble ramp about 6" thick across the door jamb for wheelchair access, and each apartment has its own heat/air unit. My "wall neighbour" cooks curry-style food constantly, and I only notice in the hall itself. But most important for me, is that my city is very pesticide free. Once the pesticide ban went into place a few years ago, people just started using organic methods (specific plants in the garden, allowing wasp nests, etc). I'm fairly safe and sound in my building, but I still asked about pets... just in case:

Super: ...and also no pets.

Me: What does that mean?

Super: What does THAT mean? 

Me: Well, we have a bunny and a--

Super: --it means cats and dogs. Do you have any cats or dogs?

Me: Absolutely not.  

Super: No problems then. As long as they aren't cats or dogs. (*narrows his eyes, then winks*)


Haven't seen or smelled ANY pesticide use, however, there are dozens of cats and dogs.


----------



## gizmosdeath (Dec 22, 2013)

This might be the wrong attitude to have but the way I see it, if I'm going to pay to rent someplace then what I do in my own home is no one's business, especially with as much as some of these places charge. Personally I would keep my Ts in a room with the door shut at all times and might even lock it depending on the complex. Unless they need emergency access to your room (highly unlikely) then they would be intruding into your home with no cause. Usually landlords are required by law to give you notice that they will be coming into your apartment for whatever reason and if that was the case I would make sure to cover all of my tanks. Thankfully I live in a place where I don't have to do that.


----------



## nslay (Dec 22, 2013)

gizmosdeath said:


> This might be the wrong attitude to have but the way I see it, if I'm going to pay to rent someplace then what I do in my own home is no one's business, especially with as much as some of these places charge. Personally I would keep my Ts in a room with the door shut at all times and might even lock it depending on the complex. Unless they need emergency access to your room (highly unlikely) then they would be intruding into your home with no cause. Usually landlords are required by law to give you notice that they will be coming into your apartment for whatever reason and if that was the case I would make sure to cover all of my tanks. Thankfully I live in a place where I don't have to do that.


You wouldn't have this attitude if you read your lease. I think mine goes something like: if given notice to remove an illegal animal, I would have 24 hours to remove it or be in breach of the lease. Then I would be evicted afterward.

So, if maintenance just so happens to notice an animal you're not supposed to have ... It's no good for me or the tarantula if that happens.

These apartment complexes charge extra rent for pets (some have non-refundable pet security deposits). I just don't understand why a tarantula is such a big deal: most of them are not dangerous, they don't make noise and they don't cause property damage. So it's like free money for the apartment.

Of course my apartment lists Piranhas under the _Poisonous_ category. Shows what they know!


----------



## paassatt (Dec 22, 2013)

nslay said:


> You wouldn't have this attitude if you read your lease. I think mine goes something like: if given notice to remove an illegal animal, I would have 24 hours to remove it or be in breach of the lease. Then I would be evicted afterward.


Indeed...people always have a cavalier attitude when they're on the outside looking in. Hence why I said honesty is always the best policy, and to keep looking until you find a complex that will accommodate your spiders.


----------



## SteelWidow (Dec 23, 2013)

Dude, I'm 14 years old, I am desperate for a Tarantula but guess what...
Not going to happen want to know why? My mother! She is petrified so I have to wait a good few years so I can move out 
I understand what you mean by 'Pet Policies;!


----------



## BobGrill (Dec 23, 2013)

TwerkingMiley said:


> Dude, I'm 14 years old, I am desperate for a Tarantula but guess what...
> Not going to happen want to know why? My mother! She is petrified so I have to wait a good few years so I can move out
> I understand what you mean by 'Pet Policies;!


That's a much different situation from yours. Also, I'm not sure how things work over there in England, but I'm 20 and I still live at home despite working and going to college full time. Moving out isn't always that easy, nor is finding a place you can afford to live on your own.


----------



## Metrotitan2346 (Jun 18, 2018)

So my apartment does allow fish, is it safe to assume that they would allow other "caged pets", like T's and scorpions, as well?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## AnimalNewbie (Jun 18, 2018)

Metrotitan2346 said:


> So my apartment does allow fish, is it safe to assume that they would allow other "caged pets", like T's and scorpions, as well?


I would ask or investigate further and next time don’t be afraid to open up a new thread. This ones a couple years old


----------



## Vinny2915 (Jun 18, 2018)

My lease says it isn't allowed but I have them anyways, all tucked away in the closet. If you have them out in the open though you might want to consult the landlord. Sometimes the lease says something but the landlord/ building manager doesn't actually care. Either way, you pay for the place so imo do what you want so long as you aren't caught.


----------



## CyclingSam (Jun 18, 2018)

Metrotitan2346 said:


> So my apartment does allow fish, is it safe to assume that they would allow other "caged pets", like T's and scorpions, as well?


I would carefully read the provision on pets (and your entire contract for that fact). If it states, no dogs, cats, or fish, I would have no problem keeping tarantulas without asking the landlord. It it says not dogs, cats, fish, etc. or if it lists like fifteen types of animals, then I would think twice as your keeping of Ts would likely constitute breach of the pet provision. Your landlord likely can't add or modify the contract without your consent.

I sill rent and have never felt the need to tell my landlords about spiders. All of my leases have only said, "No cats and dogs without landlords consent and something about a pet deposit." My current landlord asked me if I keep any pets. I told her that I only kept terrarium pets and she responded, "As long as they don't ruin the carpet, they are fine."

*This communication shall not be construed as legal advice, only my opinion. This communication shall not constitute a lawyer client relationship.


----------



## Lokee85 (Jun 20, 2018)

Metrotitan2346 said:


> So my apartment does allow fish, is it safe to assume that they would allow other "caged pets", like T's and scorpions, as well?


I live in an apartment and have 23 Ts. The owners of my complex have rules against many types of pets, and for a tenant to have a small dog (large dogs aren't allowed at all) or a cat, they have to have a doctor's recommendation for a "companion animal."

However, aquarium pets or caged pets including birds, reptiles, fish, rats, hamsters, spiders, scorpions, etc. are not included in the pet restrictions because they're not really capable of causing property damage, which is why they (my apt managers) have their restrictions in the first place.

Each place is different, however, so my only advice would be to ask about their pet restrictions, and spiders in particular.


----------



## WoofSpider (Jun 20, 2018)

Like others have said: it's a case by case basis. Nearly every lease has something regarding pets. For example mine says:

_Leesee is not allowed to keep any animals on the premises, without Lessor's written agreement_​
But I'm keeping 16 tarantulas anyway. I have no doubt that permission from my landlord would get denied. So I cover up the shelves that the Ts are on when the exterminator comes for their monthly visit (after which I clean up everything they spray as soon as they leave). And anybody else entering my apartment needs to provide at least 24 hours notice.

Ultimately, it's up to you if you are willing to take the risk. I wouldn't try to keep a collection of 100+ in an apartment, but a small collection is pretty easy to hide.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venomgland (Jun 21, 2018)

I had a copperhead and a pygmy rattler in the last apartment I rented. I just never said anything. Bought a house after that one and thankfully I don't have to worry about that anymore.


----------



## McGruder (Jun 21, 2018)

WoofSpider said:


> I have no doubt that permission from my landlord would get denied.


Same here. My lease says no pets, but I keep a couple Ts anyway. Part of the problem is that when people hear 'tarantula' sometimes they just have a bad reaction because they don't like spiders, and trying to explain that a T can't do any harm to a place might not be worth the effort. I imagine it's probably the same for centipedes and scorpions and whatnot. 

Anyway, it's easy enough to hide a small collection. Just put the enclosures in a closet or something if your landlord/landlady comes by, and make sure that you don't have any noisy feeders hanging around that you might have to explain. You should be good, but like everyone says, it just depends if you want to take the risk.


----------



## sschind (Jun 22, 2018)

Metrotitan2346 said:


> So my apartment does allow fish, is it safe to assume that they would allow other "caged pets", like T's and scorpions, as well?


You mean land fish?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SpooderLady008 (Jun 23, 2018)

I have 4 tarantulas and I live in an apartment. They're technically not suppose to be here because we're not allowed to have "venomous pets". But our manager is cool and know's I have them. As long as they stay in their enclosures it won't become an issue.

My advice would be to be upfront about your intention of getting a tarantula. Inform them they are not dangerous and that yours won't get out and end up in some one elses apartment. You might be surprised by their acceptance. Better to be honest than to have the managers find out you've been harboring "dangerous" pets in your apartment without their knowledge.


----------



## Vinny2915 (Jun 23, 2018)

SpooderLady008 said:


> My advice would be to be upfront about your intention of getting a tarantula. Inform them they are not dangerous and that yours won't get out and end up in some one elses apartment. You might be surprised by their acceptance. Better to be honest than to have the managers find out you've been harboring "dangerous" pets in your apartment without their knowledge.


 What if they are old world species. In that case they may very well be dangerous.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

